# samhayne 2009 display



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

heres the display for 2009


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, I hope those bars on the garage hold those creatures in

That's a great gargoyle on the mausoleum/crypt. And I like your pile o' skulls


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sweet! Nice festive yard. Is that skull pile a blood fountain?


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Roxy.

Yes revenant, the skull pile is actually a blood fountain. 
Picture doesnt render the blood dripping accuratly.


----------

